# Not sure what to think



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

A few days ago I was getting ready to feed the dogs and we were going about our usual routine. I walked up to the food container and the dogs were on either side of me. I reached down and gave each dog a little scratch behind the ear before I scooped out the food. Cash let out a cry and backed away from me. I checked him over thinking that he might have had a sore on his ear but I couldn't find anything wrong. Then he didn't want to eat and he crawled under the coffee table and just started shaking. He wouldn't come out for his food, but he did eat when I put the bowl under the table with him. The next meal he was back to normal and ate in his usual spot with no issues. 

Today I was playing with the dogs and they ended up on my bed playing tug of war with a toy. I told them to get down and Penny grabbed the toy and went in the other room. As Cash was jumping off the bed he cried again and went back under the coffee table and he's been there ever since. I'm sure if I call him now he'll come out - he fell asleep under there so I'm assuming that's why he's spent the evening under there. 

I have given him a thorough check and don't find any tender spots on him. I'm assuming that these two things are not related. I have no idea what happened when I pet him and I'd guess he just landed funny when he jumped off the bed (that always makes me nervous because of his front leg). I'm thinking that maybe he's just being overly sensitive / dramatic. He does enjoy the attention that I give him when something happens - he truly is like a little toddler that stubbed his toe...


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh, my ... I feel your anxiety: it's so difficult having to guess what might be wrong.

Just to get a better picture: is Cash normally very sensitive to injury? I.e., is this hiding under the table something that happens, or does it indicate something extreme?

The 2 incidents are a coincidence? Humans don't like coincidences & want to see a pattern, so here's my shot at the common element: jumping off the bed would cause his ears to flop forward on landing, as your touch did. Have you tried manipulating that ear?

Pleas keep us up to date.

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It would be so nice if they could tell us what hurts.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash definitely is my sensitive one so he tends to be a little more dramatic. He actually loves it under the coffee table - that's one of his favorite hanging out places, so it's not unusual for him to go under there. 

I'd had the dogs in the house a lot last week because it was so hot here so I moved the webcam inside to keep and eye on them. When the incident with me petting him happened it was actually right in front of the camera so it was recorded. I went back and watched it a bunch of times trying to figure out if he cried because I touched his ear or if maybe something else had happened at the same time. Unfortunately I still didn't see anything unusual. I've also moved his ears all around and he doesn't seem to have any issues when I do that. 

It's just very strange. Also, when he cried each time it was just one cry and that was it, no whimpering after - more like he hurt something but then it stopped hurting right after. I think the coffee table was more like his safe place because he didn't know what hurt him. 

TR - I totally agree, if he could just tell him what's bothering him it would make things so much easier!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

CC, This is just a shot in the dark, but. What is the possibility it was a static shock? 
I don't exactly know how jumping off the bed would cause one, unless he was charged, and maybe bumped his nose on the ground as he jumped down???


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

One of our V's had a little ear sensitivity for a few weeks a while back but not enough to make him hide from it. If it continues I'd see a vet and have his ear checked out inside. 

I just read this story in the news last week. Weird things can happen to ears!

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2015/07/01/teen-pulls-4-inch-long-centipede-out-his-ear/


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Vizsla said:


> I just read this story in the news last week. Weird things can happen to ears!
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2015/07/01/teen-pulls-4-inch-long-centipede-out-his-ear/


Aaaand I'm not sleeping tonight.


----------

